
How I fixed Unix atime with 10 lines of code and feminism [video 2016] - jdnc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHjsdyN4UK0
======
duiker101
The talk is interesting but how on earth is this related to feminism? A
skilled file system dev decided to finally fix a problem, end of story. Well
done.

